# Rod to pair with Emcast Plus 5500



## Childs (Apr 3, 2008)

I just purchased a Daiwa Emcast Plus 5500, the rod I had it on exploded when i attempted to cast on my third outing (5 oz)...Can anyone suggest a rod that i should mount this reel on for maximum distance???????

For fishing not tournaments


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

easily the okuma solaris surf rated 3-8oz & can throw it!!
http://www.okumafishingteam.com/rods/surf/solarissurf.html


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

bigpapamd1 said:


> easily the okuma solaris surf rated 3-8oz & can throw it!!
> http://www.okumafishingteam.com/rods/surf/solarissurf.html


Agreed. I have a solaris and was casting 8oz plus bait


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*solaris*

for me 6 is about the max but I can lob 8 .... if you want a little heavier get a Tsunami or tica ... but for up to 6 oz the solaris is a great rod for the money ..... check ebay


----------



## SurffishNJ (Dec 30, 2003)

I would highly reccomend the AFAW 12' universal. It will outcast all of the other rods menioned and is easy to load and fishes very well.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Gator Glass Rods. The AFAW Big Beach also is a fine rod.


----------



## jimmy z (Nov 5, 2006)

The Daiwa Sealine X series, has a rod rated for the weight you toss. I have a heaver, rated up to 12oz's, made by Pinnacle. I used this rod twice, I think, and it hadles weight well. 
Not too costly either.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

get an ocean master


----------



## Childs (Apr 3, 2008)

thats the one that exploded on me


----------



## roy j (Apr 6, 2008)

emcast 11'3 great rod


----------

